#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  How to write a CV

## Mohamed

Your CV is your opportunity to sell why you  rather  than other applicants.  Most job seekers  fall into the common  trap of listing skills and experience but what if other  applicants have  similar skills and experience, how do you differentiate your   application from theirs  through your achievements.
         Whatever our role, all of us have done  something  really well, whether this be in our own job or through  supporting others.  Think of projects, change programmes, busy  periods,  tight deadlines, improvements we have made  no matter how trivial we   think these might be.
         For example, reorganising a spreadsheet so  that it is  easier for our colleagues to use is an achievement; it  allows for time to be  spent on other tasks and helps everyone within  the team.  The same goes for setting up a filing system  or database.  
         If your contributions resulted in time or  money saved  or quality or serviced improved, try to quantify the saving  or improvement as a  result.  Quality can be quantified through   reduced error rates, customer retention or feedback.
         When capturing these on your CV, use powerful verbs to  open each achievement statement, such as:
         [table]
           [TR]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Initiated[/TD]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Improved[/TD]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Introduced[/TD]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Developed[/TD]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Negotiated[/TD]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Established[/TD]
           [/TR]
           [TR]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Created[/TD]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Pioneered[/TD]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Delivered[/TD]


             [TD="class: normalli"]Increased[/TD]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Reduced[/TD]
             [TD="class: normalli"]Saved[/TD]
           [/TR]
         [/table]
         Be wary of simply listing responsibilities;  remember  your CV is your personal sales and marketing, not a document  which captures  your job spec!!  Consider not just the  roles you have  done, but think about how well you did in these; think about  deadlines  you met, ad hoc projects you contributed to, areas where you  supported  the team, processes you improved, feedback you had from other teams  or  managers recognising your contributions, etc.  All of these points are  unique to you and how  well you performed and will differentiate you  from other applicants.
         A lot of us are not comfortable with  selling  ourselves but in a competitive job market, we have to do this  to stand  out.  In capturing your contributions,  you are simply  stating facts and helping yourself stand out in the crowd!See More: How to write a CV

----------


## solution

hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ru
thanks

----------


## solution

hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ru
thanks

----------

